# Home Biz Server



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

Greetings all. 
I need advice on setting up a webserver.
I've got a business 15000/2000 cable connection.
I bought a COMPAQ PROLIANT 5500 SERVER 
*Quad 500mhz Xeon
* 2GB RAM
* 4x 9.1GB Ultra SCSI Drives

I'm having to start cheap so this is what I have to work with. I have pretty much 5 files I want to host via http and an IP address. These files are 2.5 gigs in size. I am expecting alllot of traffic and plan to upgrade in a few weeks.

Looking for software advice?
I don't want to spend 9 days configuring this. I really want to be up and running pretty quick.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My webserver:

Dual Pentium III (550Mhz, 512KB L2, 100Mhz FSB)
512MB PC100 SD-RAM
Windows XP Professional SP2
Apache 2.0.2

Since you're running a Xeon I think that requires another version of Windos, unless they are normal x86 processors. I just don't know of an OS, other than Linux and possibly Solaris, that will support quad-processing.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

ebackhus said:


> Since you're running a Xeon I think that requires another version of Windos, unless they are normal x86 processors. I just don't know of an OS, other than Linux and possibly Solaris, that will support quad-processing.


Very true, XP will only support 2 physical processors. You would need a Windows server version or you could run an Apache on Unix or WinNT.

http://httpd.apache.org/


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

One thing to keep in mind is that Apache 1.3 (I'm not sure about Apache 2.x) has a 2GB file limit. It will not allow you to transfer files larger then 2GB in size. Also, Windows' NTFS file system has a 2GB file limit, so you won't be able to store files larger then 2GB. This may have changed with Windows 2003 server, but I haven't tested it.


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

Could anyone try to find out what distros do allow over 2GB? I have all my files choped allready but this would make it much easier.
I'm trying to get a copy of server 2003.. 
ray: ray: ray:


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

STINEHART said:


> Could anyone try to find out what distros do allow over 2GB? I have all my files choped allready but this would make it much easier.
> I'm trying to get a copy of server 2003..
> ray: ray: ray:


That's a limitation with Apache 1.3 itself, not with Linux. Linux can easily handle files over 2GB. Again, I don't know if Apache 2.x fixes this problem as I've never used it.


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

Usint XP SP2~NTFS I have FTP transfered files over 2GB in size.
I'm finially got ahold of a compaq smartstart CD adn a bunch of drivers- and am installing the 180 eval of MS Server 2003.
Do I install Apache onto that and run the server in Apache. I know I'll have to do some reading. Just not familiar working in these interfaces.
:grin:


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Yes, you can install Apache on Windows. You can also use IIS, but I'm not familiar with it. I think there's someone here that is however.

Any easy way to install Apache, PHP and mySQL is to use http://apache2triad.net/. It bundles all 3 together for you for Windows.


----------



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

I haven't installed anything yet because I'm waiting on my ISP to set up my service and give me some IP's?

All I want to host is a handfull of files that are on an IP as a domain such as->

http://135.18.1548/PacmanFullInstaller.exe <--* not a real link* 

I really want the minimal of services installed and running as I can do right now.
What do you reccomend?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Since you have Win2K3 you could just use IIS, since that already comes with the OS. You will need to install it though.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I've used IIS in the past for webserving but didn't like the quality. It was also more difficult and less refined than Apache.

www.apache2triad.net is what I recommend to people who are new to running a home server and want something easy yet powerful.


----------

